# 820 trans trouble 3 cyl germany



## Welding4aliving (Nov 27, 2021)

Hello, I'm new to the forum I look forward to any advice I can get, I have a 1968 820 JD utility 3 cyl I have all the manuals I have split the tractor 3 months ago and put new bushings and bearings in the pto shaft replaced counter shaft 1st and 2nd gears and bearings, shaft was scared up pretty bad "gaulded" because oil line blew the O rings where it comes out of the housing to the main shaft all other shafts and gears were good. Checked back lash on the ring and pinion it was per the manual "good" it has the coller shift trans not the sliding gear it has the park option 8 speed trans when in rev it will make a little noise when backing up then lock up and kill the engine I cannot move the gear shift out of rev unless I use the loader to rock the tractor back and forth I have not opened it back up at this point any help would be very appreciated.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to the TF
Does trans operate correctly when utilizing ONLY forward gears? I wonder if a set screw is loose that holds fork in place on shifter rail possibly allowing engagement of 2 speeds at the same time. Is tab that shifter fits in on end of shift rail securely attached to the shift rail? Tab has a history of cracking/falling off shift rail. FYI: I sold new JD 820 utility tractors.


https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/83813/referrer/navigation/pgId/212441


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

I agree with Tx Jim, sounds like two gears are engaging at the same time.


----------



## Welding4aliving (Nov 27, 2021)

Sorry guys I'm burning the candle at both ends here work has me pretty busy tractor operates fine in all forward gears loades up and will not move in rev TX Jim & BIG T are correct I think I will know more in 2 weeks when I can pull it in my shop. I did manage to pull the shift cover tab is not broke so I'll pull the rock shaft housing and look at said set screws I need to rebuild the lift cylinder & valves anyhow so no better time than when I have it off. Did these tractors have a problem with blowing off the lubrication line that feeds the shafts with oil, and if so could I install a fitting with a feral and nut to replace the one that Deere has with a O ring the line comes out of the housing on RH side internally goes up to trans drive shaft, would it be to rigid and crack? thanks for your patience with me as I am pretty BUSY.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

In don't remember line you're asking about having any history of failure. 820's sold at dealership where I was employed were delivered when new & rarely returned for repair.


----------

